# Motorhome/campervan hire in Australia



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

me and Mrs FB are off to Australia this September and October (for both months) and as part of the trip want to drive the Ocean Coast Road from Adelaide to Melbourne and then on to Sydney and reckon on taking 10 days to do so.

we'd like to do a motorhome/campervan hire and research tells us there are a number of companies doing this and vehicles vary from fairly basic vehicles with minimal facilities to classic European style motorhomes. for 10 or so days on a one way hire, we don't need luxury so something fairly basic should do as we plane to travel fairly light and the weather should be OK at that time of year. 

rather than advise on what to hire, we'd like to know of any experiences - good and bad - of hire of such vehicles in Australia. what the problems were, insurance issues, liability etc.

and if anyone has done this trip - any insights on must do sights, and places to stop would be useful. 

ta muchly


----------

